# Placa base no da video



## juanyloli (Mar 19, 2016)

Hola , tengo una placa base la cual no me da video cuando enciende , he revisado la memoria ram y la he intercambiado por otras y en distinto zocalo , he limpiado los zocalos asi como las memorias con la tipica goma de borrar  , aparte he revisado como es normal los capacitadores y transistores y aparentemente no hay nada anormal es decir ni condensadores inchados y transistores en corto o abiertos y revisado la placa por detras (por las pistas ),tambien la pila de la bios y el procesador que funciona en otra placa por lo que lo doy por bueno 
Que me sujieren que  revise  aparte de todo lo que ya os he comentado antes , os dejo una imagen de dicha placa 
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2016)

¿ Comprobaste el monitor con otra PC ?
¿ Comprobaste el cable de video ?

Puede que el procesador de video haya fallecido.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 19, 2016)

Gracias por contestar tan rapido , efectivamente el monitor funciona perfectamente en otro pc asi como el cable de video ya que va incorporado al mismo monitor crt de los antiguos
¿Por lo que me dices del procesador de video te refieres al pequeño disipador que esta justo al lado del procesador?
lo digo por que antes de desecharla me gustaria estar seguro y saber si ahi  alguna forma de comprobarlo o otros componentes a probar


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2016)

juanyloli dijo:


> Gracias por contestar tan rapido , efectivamente el monitor funciona perfectamente en otro pc asi como el cable de video ya que va incorporado al mismo monitor crt de los antiguos
> ¿Por lo que me dices del procesador de video te refieres al pequeño disipador que esta justo al lado del procesador?
> lo digo por que antes de desecharla me gustaria estar seguro y saber si ahi  alguna forma de comprobarlo o otros componentes a probar



Consigue una placa de video PCI, la conectas a alguno de los slot´s y prueba.


----------



## Lolo71 (Mar 19, 2016)

estimado juaniloli a veces estas chimistretas les pasa algo te voy a comentar algo a ver si te sirve un dia me paso lo mismo con una target foxcomm un conosido me comento que quitando la pila del bios un rato volveria a la vida y voala me funciono no me preguntes como pero me funcion logico hay que volver a poner la pila volver a poner la hora y secuencia de arranque y demas ajustes que tenias manualmente saludos y espero que te sirva.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 19, 2016)

Os comento , ya hice la prueva de conocar una targeta externa de video y nada ademas de retirar la pila de la bios y resetear la bios 
la pila tiene 2,80v de capacidad que no se si puede ser motivo 
¿ puede ser algun fusible? no se pregunto
¿ podria pobrar con calentar con pistola de aire los chiset de video ?
que me decis


----------



## josco (Mar 19, 2016)

algunas veces recalentando la soldadura del chipset con aire caliente y flux liquido reviven pero tambien puede ser que el chip ya este dañado y hasta ahi llego.


----------



## analogico (Mar 20, 2016)

cambia la pila esa pila ya esta mala
y tambien prueba con otra fuente

y  si todavia  no da video con la tarjeta externa 
no  te molestes mas
esa placa ya es antigua
y si conseguiste una targeta en formato pci de video debe ser  mas antigua aun asi que por lo que vale

una pc  de esas en el mercado  ya no coviene ni sacarle los tornillos


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2016)

Levanta el disipador pequeño de aluminio y comentanos que nomenclatura trae el integrado de abajo.

Salút.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 20, 2016)

Tiago "rg82845gv"  esta es la nomenclatura que trae el integrado del disipador pequeño 
aporto otros datos de interes o eso creo yo 
El micro se calienta por lo que le llega corriente 
No hace ningun tipo de pitidos al encender


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2016)

Pues entonces quita la memoria RAM y deja solo la placa con procesador, ninguna tarjeta en los slot ni ningún periférico en los conectores IDE.
Arranca la placa y el BIOS *te debe de dar pitidos largos por el altavoz porque no encuentra la memoria RAM*. Si es así puede que te falle parcialmente algún módulo de memoria o que tengas el Puente norte tocado, ya que la RAM vá conectada directamente a él.
¿Puedes aguantar sin problema el calor del micro presionandolo con la yema del dedo?

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 20, 2016)

Aver he calentado los dos chiset y ahora no me arranca ni nada 
lo del procesador cuando arrancaba no podia aguantar el calor y lo apagaba rapidamente para que no sufriera


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2016)

Pero primero era la prueba de la memoria ... y de ahí vamos viendo
Luego, esos Puentes sur de color negro son muy delicados y si se han de probar con calor hay que llevar mucho cuidado porque se destruyen enseguida.
Si vas a tomar ese tipo de iniciativas no hace falta que nos consultes.



juanyloli dijo:


> lo del procesador cuando arrancaba no podia aguantar el calor y lo apagaba rapidamente para que no sufriera


Eso hubiese sido útil antes de estropear la placa, estabamos deduciendo si arrancaba la placa o lo que fallaba era solo el vídeo.
Otra prueba es conectar un teclado por USB y ver si funcionan los LED de bloqueo de mayúsculas y el de bloque numérico ( *Num* ). Alguien escribió un post ten el que salen todas éstas pruebas.
De todos modos prueba mañana a ver si se le ha pasado el sofoco.


Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 20, 2016)

Tiago hice todo lo que me digistes respecto al la memoria ram es decir deje los slots libres solo el procesador y aun asi no me daba ningun pitido ni nada solo arrancaba y no hacia nada mas
Entonces tome la iniciativa de calentar el puente norte y sur como me habian recomendado 
Es decir no tomo las decisiones a la torera pero gracias de todas formas


----------



## tiago (Mar 20, 2016)

Pero es que no es solo calentar, también hay que tener una idea de donde está el límite de temperatura según que cosa se calienta.
¿Con que le has dado calor? 

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 21, 2016)

Eso hubiese sido útil antes de estropear la placa, estabamos deduciendo si arrancaba la placa o lo que fallaba era solo el vídeo.
Otra prueba es conectar un teclado por USB y ver si funcionan los LED de bloqueo de mayúsculas y el de bloque numérico ( *Num* ). Alguien escribió un post ten el que salen todas éstas pruebas.


Tiago desconozco el post de todas estas pruevas pero ya mirare al respecto ,aparte le di calor a chiset con una pistola de aire caliente  de electronico haciendo circulos a una altura de 5 cm mas o menos  tal como he visto en algun video 
tambien esta tarde voy a probar lo del tecladoy bloque numerico que me comentas,¿ pero que pasaria si funciona, o no funciona , que tendria que tener en cuenta con estas pruevas ?
gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 21, 2016)

Hombre, pues ver si la placa arranca o no arranca, y si arranca y no hay video ir a buscar la avería donde puede estar.
Se trata de ir estrechando el circulo y descartando cosas.
Calentar el chipset se debe de hacer cuando la pruebas son infructuosas o cuando todo indica un fallo en los BGA

Otra cosa es hacer una prueba de calor, que es darles calor de forma controlada ( Poco a poco ), y poner el integrado a una temperatura de unos 80 ºC para saber si se debe hacer reflow.
Pero si les tiras temperatura sin una rampa de calentamiento adecuada, perecen por el choque térmico
O por rebasar la temperatura que puede soportar.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Mar 21, 2016)

que nadie a mirado la placa
es un celeron 478  de hace una decada
probablemete no arranque por que se fundio el vrm


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 21, 2016)

Analogico cuando dices VRM te refieres a los mosfets al lado izquierdo del procesador? es que lo  he estado mirando por internet y no me queda claro 
otra pregunta cuales de los dos puentes son necesario calentar el norte o el sur digo esto cuando ya he mirado condensadores , transistores ,memorias ran , zocalos ,tarjeta externa , colocado el teclado pero no con usb ya que no tengo 
Lo que si he notado es que cuando no oigo ningun pitido con o sin memoria ran la cosa se complica pero aparte de todo lo que os he enumerado me gustaria saber que mas hariais vosotros es mas para tener una seria de pasos a segur 
gracias


----------



## Orald (Mar 21, 2016)

Es la placa de un pentium.
No te garantizo nada pero creo que tenía alguna por ahí danzando si te interesa. Podría mirar a ver.


----------



## analogico (Mar 21, 2016)

juanyloli dijo:


> complica pero aparte de todo lo que os he enumerado me gustaria saber que mas hariais vosotros es mas para tener una seria de pasos a segur
> gracias



quita el conector de 4 pines 
y enciende 
si se activan los ventiladores es el vrm


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2016)

Para eso, la pregunta si podia aguantar el dedo sobre el micro.

Salút.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 22, 2016)

Perdonad por mi insistencia pero el VRM¿ son los transistores a la izquierda del procesador ? no se exactamente que es 
por que si son transistores se podrian sustituir imagino 
gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2016)

Pero no pienses en sustituir sin fundamentación.
Primero, haz la prueba que te han sugerido.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 22, 2016)

Bueno os comento he quitado el conector de 4 pines he encendido y los ventiladores funcionan y verificado el cable de 12 v con el gnd y no tiene continuidad por lo que creo que esta bien y ademas cuando enciendo el micro sin el disipador y sin el conector de 4 pines no se calienta pero sin embargo al conectar el conector de 4 no puedo mantener el dedo sin quemarme en el procesador
Espero poder hacer mas pruevas si lo considerais conveniente 
gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2016)

Pues mira, si el procesador calienta bastante es que funciona. 
Coloca un teclado por USB y pulsa la tecla de bloqueo de mayúsculas, o la de _Num _o bloque numérico, *si se iluminan los leds correspondientes en el teclado es que la placa arranca sin problema* y descartas BIOS, RAM y todo lo demás, de forma que puedes pensar que es un error concreto de la parte de gráficos.
Mira a ver.

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Mar 22, 2016)

juanyloli dijo:


> Bueno os comento he quitado el conector de 4 pines he encendido y los ventiladores funcionan y verificado el cable de 12 v con el gnd y no tiene continuidad por lo que creo que esta bien y ademas cuando enciendo el micro sin el disipador y sin el conector de 4 pines no se calienta pero sin embargo al conectar el conector de 4 no puedo mantener el dedo sin quemarme en el procesador
> Espero poder hacer mas pruevas si lo considerais conveniente
> gracias



si los ventiladores funcionan   con el cable 4 pines desconectado
y los ventiladores  no funcionan con el cable de 4 pines conectado

se fundio el vrm

el vrm es el circuito que baja los 12v al voltaje que usa el procesador normalmente entre 1 o 2 volts


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 23, 2016)

A falta de la prueba que me aconseja tiago (la del teclado por usb )que por lo visto tiene que ser teclado por usb no por otro tipo de clavija tengo que comentar a analogico que los ventiladores funcionan estando el conector de 4 pines colocado y si n colocar  es decir de todas las maneras 
bueno despues de estos dias de semana santa ya os contare con respecto a lo del teclado ya que no tengo uno a mano y tengo que pedirlo 
gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahí va el esquema para hacer comprobaciones. Los ventiladores van como en el 99% de los casos controlados por el "super IO"  (Pagina 20). Si calienta el micro los dos voltajes de Vcore están bién (Pagina 30).
Muchos de  éstos esquemas están al alcance de todos *aquí*

El teclado por USB es porque el USB es lo que se emplea en portátiles, si es un equipo de base prueba por PS2 si quieres que también debiera funcionar para la prueba.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola de nuevo   y gracias a Tiago por el aporte de los esquemas de verdad una gran ayuda aunque tendre que saber interpretarlo correctamente  para hacer diferentes comprobaciones 
Tiago he comprobado lo del teclado por PS2 ya que lo que tengo es una torre, pues bueno cuando enciendo la placa y los funcionan los ventiladores los tres leds del teclado se encienden para despues apagarse y ya aunque despues tal como me digistes  pulso la tecla de  bloqueo de mayúsculas, o la de Num o bloque numérico  no me hace nada es decir una vez que se encienden las tres ya por mucho que pulso la teclas no se vuelven a iluminar los leds 
bueno espero noticias tuyas 
gracias


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 29, 2016)

He podido resucitar una placa base que no daba video con el metodo de calentar el gpu y funciona perfectamente pero a las otras dos por cierto de la misma marca no he tenido el mismo resultado 
Lo que si he notado es que el chip de video se calienta cuando esta funcinando por lo que no se si sera esto lo que esta roto o algun otro componente pero como ya os digo he probado mil cosas 
bueno un saludo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 29, 2016)

Me a pasado que, a una PC, que me regalaron tenia el mismo fallo, no daba vídeo. Funcionaba todo. 
Hasta que revise el conector VGA. y uno de los pines estaba desoldado.
No se veía a simple vista, lo cual desarme el conector y quedaron los pines solos en la placa, u uno o dos estaba separado de la placa.
Al parecer, la dueña anterior al trasladar el monitor, estiro el cable y eso hizo que se cortaran internamente las conexiones. 
Los volví a soldar y la PC a Pesas de ser bastante vieja funciona de maravillas.


----------



## juanyloli (Mar 30, 2016)

Ya pero por eso le coloco una tarjeta de video externa para descartar ese fallo y aun asi no me funciona


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 30, 2016)

Pero si no tienes los drivers instalados de la tarjeta externa, no te la va a tomar, Yo quise hacer lo mismo, y no me la tomo, por lo menos La Nvidia. luego al arreglar ese fallo, volvi a colocar la tarjeta, e instale el driver y recién ahi tomo la placa externa.
Quizas solo me paso a mi, también vi que hay un mosfet , en algunas placas que esta asociado a la salida de video, que es el que se quema, raras veces.


----------



## analogico (Mar 30, 2016)

juanyloli dijo:


> Ya pero por eso le coloco una tarjeta de video externa para descartar ese fallo y aun asi no me funciona


que tarjeta externa 
por que esa placa   tiene solo   slots pci   y esa starjetas ya no se consiguen
 esas tarjetas son mucho mas antiguas que esa placa de la epoca del 486


----------



## juanyloli (Abr 5, 2016)

Perdonad por mi tardanza pero no he podido mirar la placa antes 
He cambiado dos capacimetros que estan inchados cerca del micro , como no encontraba de 1800 micro los he colocado de 2200 y la placa sigue sin funcionar.  El micro se calienta , tambien el chipset de video he testeado todos los transistores,bobinas y pistas ,  creo que seguire mirando los esquemas de Tiago aver si doy con algo 
gracias


----------



## juanyloli (Dic 30, 2016)

Hola , tengo un problema con respecto al VRM de una placa base modelo "ASRock > ALiveNF6G-GLAN" 
El motivo esque dicho vrm estaba en corto por lo que he sustituido dos mosfet " D-452" que eran los causantes de dicho corto , los he sustituido por dos transistores de reciclaje de otras placas con la referencia "PHD98N03"
he probado la placa y solo funciona  unos segundos antes de volver a poner el corto  uno de los dos transistores reciclados , he testeado todos los componentes asociados y cerca de dicho mosfet y estan y estan bien , aparte la placa funciona sin colocarle dicho transistor (ventiladores etc)
Puede ser por las caracteristicas del sustituto cosa que dudo por que al otro no le ha pasado nada 
Alguna sujerencia por favor


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2016)

Haría falta el esquema. Esa placa es de ordenador de torre ¿No?
Hay que saber si forman parte de un conversor DC-DC y en tal caso averiguar si es el superior o el inferior el que se quema.
Si ahora el que se te ha quemado es el superior (El que recibe el voltaje de entrada antes de convertirlo al que corresponda) Tienes un problema, porque al quedarse en corto solo el superior deja pasar todo el voltaje hacia el circuito de destino, suele acabar en tragedia.

Si están los dos en corto, el voltaje de entrada se deriva a masa a través del inferior y el circuito de destino queda en cierto modo protegido "gracias" a que han perecido ambos y han quedado en corto, formando un conductor que vá de (+) a masa, pero ya te digo, hay que conseguir el esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 1, 2017)

Gracias tiago por responder , no consigo el esquema de dicha placa , lo que tengo es la imagen de la placa con el mosfet defectuoso (dentro del circulo rojo) pero no obstante seguire a ver si lo puede ver por algun lado 
gracias


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 7, 2017)

No logro hacer andar la placa dichosa , necesito algo mas para detectar donde esta el corto


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2017)

Necesitas el manual de servicio de dicha placa


----------



## tiago (Ene 8, 2017)

Existe información de cómo detectar cortos en las placas, si es que tienes localizado un corto.
Echa una ojeada en los hilos destacados.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 9, 2017)

Tiago de esta placa en concreto se que existe un corto pero no se donde esta , a no ser que sea algunos de los transistores, resistores y otros componentes pequeños smd (no me refiero a los mosfet y condensadores electrolitios y bobinas  del convertidor de cc que son mas grandes ) que estan distribuidos por toda la placa y sobretodo en la parte de vrm 
He buscado paginas de manual se servicio  y he encontrado algunas pero por ejemplo FOXCONN 945P7AA aunque no es la que ahora estoy mirando tampoco puedo encontrar 
Algunas paginas donde encontrar mas numero de esquemas de placas tendreis?
gracias


----------



## tiago (Ene 12, 2017)

¿Has mirado el hilo de reparación de placas? Hay algunas pautas.
Aunque se refiere a placas de ordenador portátil, existen procedimientoos comunes para cualquier placa.
Tienes un arsenal de esquemas en los enlaces de ese hilo y también enlaces a páginas externas con esquemas.
Echa una ojeada.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 24, 2017)

Hola de nuevo , Tiago si estoy mirando el hilo del tema reparacion de placas base , ahora estoy inmerso en este tipo de reparaciones pero me asaltan algunas dudas con respecto a los transistores mosfet 
He comprobado uno de estos en el  VRM de una placa que funciona bien y las medidas en voltios son las siguientes 
DRAIN -4,33V
GATE  -5,82v
SOURCE_1, 32
¿ la direccion del voltage o corriente en este caso va de source a drain o al contrario en la placa base ?
¿ por que tiene mas voltage gate que drain y source , no es una comtrapuerta que necesita menor votage para energizar el canal?
Seguro que son preguntas logicas para algunos pero que necesito una explicacion al respecto 
Aljunto fotografias del datasheep  de dicho mosfet y en circulo negro el mosfet en el que he realizado la prueva 

gracias


----------



## tiago (Ene 25, 2017)

No tengo el esquema de la placa para verlo, ni la placa misma para efectuar mediciones.
Pero creo que en éste hilo se reponde a lo que me estás preguntando.

Saludos.


----------



## juanyloli (Ene 29, 2017)

Hola , tengo este modelo de placa base (A8N-SLI DELUXE) al cual detecte los siguientes fallos 
Un mosfet en corto en el lado de las memorias ram , el cooler del chipset o puente no giraba y al encender la placa el ventilador del cpu bajaba de revoluciones a los 2 segundos de encenderla , es decir como si le costara trabajo ,he cambiado el mosfet por uno parecido y el cooler del chipset estaba roto 
Mi pregunta , puede ser que al romperse el cooler se haya calentado en exceso y provocado el corto del mosfet?
El procesador tarda un poco en calentarse pero despues te quemas . el chiset se calienta bastante  ,no tengo capacitores inflados ni otros componentes que yo vea mal ;lo que si he notado y no se si ha sido antes o despues de colocar el transistor es que en uno de los slots de memoria tengo dos pines quemados  y por la parte de abajo se ven algunas pistas calentadas pero no cortadas
Me aconsejais un reflow?
He cambiado el mosfet 9915h por el 9916h¿ es correcto?
bueno os dejo las imagenes de la placa y en circulo rojo los elementos antes descritos
y los datos de estos dos transistores para que valoreis el cambio
 No he podido encontrar el esquema de la placa


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

lo que puede estar pasando que llegue excesivo voltaje a algunas partes, mucho de esos mosfet forman parte de una fuente secundaria al cambiarlo tal vez se daño algo más y no da la tensión necesaria


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 29, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Necesitas el manual de servicio de dicha placa



Voilá 


Como quien diría

Bueno, suerte en la cuestión


----------



## juanyloli (May 1, 2017)

hola , estoy comprobando unos mosfet smd de una placa base y la lectura en en gate despues de subir a 1400 ohmios baja deprisa a  los 700 ohmios , los demas transistores de la misma matricula no hacen lo mismo  y me gustaria saber si esto es normal
la placa no esta conectada, punta negra en source y roja en gate


----------



## juanyloli (Jul 16, 2017)

Hola de nuevo a todos , estoy tratando de sustituir un mosfet de una motherboard que esta en corto , en concreto   50N024-09P  y en el datasheep me da un RDS(on) con una lectura muy baja en ohmios y queria saber si estoy confundido o lo estoy leyendo mal 
0.0095 vgs10v
0.017 vgs 4,5v

adjunto parte de la hoja de datos 
gracias


----------

